# Legal Job Market and Legal Qualifications



## Abu_Anas (May 2, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I come back to you regarding specific questions. 

My wife holds LLM and LLB in International Law from top french law schools and she has been admitted to the Paris Bar School (Top 20%) but she didn't do it to be registered to the Paris Bar.
She has 1 year's experience in legal practice (done in France).

Is it possible to find a job as lawyer within law firms or she will be able to apply for paralegal positions only? 

Thanks in advance for your feedback!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Abu_Anas said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I come back to you regarding specific questions.
> 
> ...


It will be extremely unlikely that she will get a lawyer position without being admitted to any bar. Definitely not in the law firms, but in case she joins some firm as an inhouse lawyer she MIGHT not stay on as a para legal. However, in any case if she is serious about being a lawyer she HAS to get admitted to some bar (most people in Dubai are English or NY qualified)


----------



## Abu_Anas (May 2, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks for your reply. 

Is there other legal professional in ExpatForum??

If I understand your point of view the best position with her background would be in-house position and more particularly in-house Legal Counsel or Paralegal, right?

Is there additional bonus if you speak, read and write arabic fluently?

Is there law school or law institute to prepare London bar or other western jurisdictions?

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I am not a legal professional but deal with lawyers on an almost daily basis. Arabic is helpful, but not always (in any case, most contracts under international law are in English - Arabic is only required for local or regional documents) but a definite plus. 

I hope someone actually in the profession would come along and be able to answer your questions. But yes, indeed my suggestion is that the best position with her background would be an in-house position where she may hope to get a lawyer title at some point of time (maybe). But in a law firm she would definitely stay on as paralegal only and cannot become a full fledged lawyer.

However, if she plans on getting NY or England qualified, then of course nothing stops her from joining a proper legal firm.


----------



## hopeful9 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am an Indian qualfied lawyer + LLM from Singapore, qualified in India. 2 years in house experience in India + extended internship in a law firm in Singapore.

Though a lame man can hardly help a deaf one (I have been actively looking for the past year or more myself and haven't had luck except for one very unreasonable offer bordering on the shady), to the extent I know, the thumb rule is that in house legal role should not be a problem - but it might depend on the rules of the Bar in that country. I am pretty much aware of how it works in Singapore for foreign qualified lawyers, but not really for UAE.

But abu_anas - I am sorry I am not sure if I got you right - just confirming - your wife enrolled for the bar school, but didn't qualify the Bar - then if I might ask, in what capacity was her legal practice - was it as a trainee (excuse my ignorance - I am not very aware about the details of Civil Law countries)

More specifically, for whatever it is worth, I can list down my limited information below:

1. I know about a senior (from undergrad law school) who was qualified in India only - worked in Singapore for around 4 years as a legal executive + foreign lawyer. Though not in touch with her, I think she hadn't qualified in Singapore, but she is working in Dubai now (in house)

2. In my numerous applications and a few responses, no one has ever said I can't work at all in a law firm due to a foreign qualification

3. With reference to Arabic - a lot of openings/ recruiters do ask that as a requirement, but not all. A couple of recruiters very kindly wrote back saying that the employer required Arabic knowledge in that specific case - so I am guessing its not a mandate for all cases.

Please do correct me wherever I understood it wrong! As a member looking actively myself, I would be more than grateful to have more clarity!

Thanks!


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

Re: Arabic. Depends on what kind of lawyering you're going to do. If you're going to be in litigation, you have to be fluent in Arabic. But for corporate/commercial, you don't need to speak a word of Arabic as firms would engage legal translators to convert their English work-product into Arabic, or Arabic documents into English.


----------



## hopeful9 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks holaconquistadora . This was helpful.


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

PM me if still interested in a lawyer job. We have an entry level position open.


----------



## LLM2013 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi holaconquistadora,

Is the entry level position still open? Would be great if you could suggest on this issue. I am an Indian qualified US LLM graduate (2013 looking for openings (entry level) in Dubari/Abu Dhabi/Quatar. Have banking finance/corporate experience from India. Thanks


----------

